# Vent Hose on Gas Tank 1986 quantum



## krbrumma (Nov 8, 2010)

Anybody that has one, know where it's located? I'm going to go look at a car today and would like to locate it, as it's most likely the problem with the car. 

Any Help Greatly appreciated


----------



## nathan110 (Feb 27, 2012)

thank youhttp://www.******************


----------

